# Paizo News-January Organized Play Update



## LuisCarlos17f

Idea for April's Fool: Disney buys Paizo!


----------



## Cergorach

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Idea for April's Fool: Disney buys Paizo!



Disney might actually have enough spare change lying around the couch to buy Paizo as an April Fools day joke... Better be careful what you joke about, someone might actually be listening...


----------



## Alzrius

Cergorach said:


> Disney might actually have enough spare change lying around the couch to buy Paizo as an April Fools day joke... Better be careful what you joke about, someone might actually be listening...



Given that we're already living in the weirdest timeline, it could certainly happen.


----------



## EllisEthel

I think a more interesting proposition is Paizo buying out a smaller publisher with a good rpg system they can pin Pathfinder 3rd Edition to if this OGL drama turns out to be the real deal. An interesting one might be buying Savage World’s creators…Pinnacle.…or certainly expanding the license agreement. The system conversion is already there.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f

Yes, some times I also suspect there is somebody here listening us, for example about the relaunch of the Hero Quest. 

In any case now Disney is too busy cleaning the house to think about new acquisitions. Maybe even this could be acquired by a bigger fish, if this could be possible.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

EllisEthel said:


> I think a more interesting proposition is Paizo buying out a smaller publisher with a good rpg system they can pin Pathfinder 3rd Edition to if this OGL drama turns out to be the real deal. An interesting one might be buying Savage World’s creators…Pinnacle.…or certainly expanding the license agreement. The system conversion is already there.



Pathfinder, FATE Edition! (Actually... that might be interesting...)


----------

